# Bienchen, Pollenhöschen und wie man zur Imkerei kommt...



## Daufi (15. Apr. 2017)

Na dann mache ich das wirklich mal, einen Thread über Männer, Bienenköniginnen, Drohnen und ähnliche Befremdlichkeiten...
*Hallo Mods und Admins:* Wir brauchen hier übrigens noch Bienchen Emoticons...

Nachdem unser Nachbar schräg gegenüber schon bei unserem Einzug vor 3 Jahren probiert hatte uns ein Bienenvolk in den Garten zu stellen, sein Met, Hönig und Bärenfang auch nicht zu verachten sind, haben wir uns vor 2 Monaten mal entschlossen eine "Infoveranstaltung" des hiesigen Imkervereines zu besuchen...

Beschlossen, getan, nach dieser Veranstaltung waren wir dann plötzlich Mitglieder im Puderbacher Imkerverein: https://www.imkerverein-puderbach.de/
Ach ja und am Schnupperkurs samt des dann erfolgenden Besitzes eines Ablegervolkes(kleines neu gebildetes Bienenvolk)  nehme ich jetzt auch teil...
Also die lieben Vereinskollegen könnten auch Handyverträge verkaufen und schmackhaft machen...

Der erste Termin des Einsteigerkurses hat mittlerweile stattgefunden, 2 Stunden Theorie und faszinierende drei Stunden Praxis sind nun vorbei
     

Ich habe seit dem 3 Bücher gelesen, mir die letzten 10 Jahrgänge der "Biene", das ist die gängigste Imkerzeitschrift Deutschlands zugelgt - ein Schnäppchen für zusammen 25 Euro bei eb.. Kleinanzeigen -
wann ich die studiere weis ich noch nicht so genau....
Und wer wirklich mal interessante Videos ankucken will - das Wetter bleibt schlecht über Ostern:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bwl_XOyg3XU_

Da gibt es mittlerweise 72 Videos über das Imkern, wie man es teilweise nicht machen soll, aber auch wie es geht...

Ich könnte ja einfach endlos weiterschreiben, aber die Fortsetzung hebe ich mir dann für morgen auf...

Ach ja, dieses komische Ding steht seit letztem Samstag auf unserem Grundstück...

[DLMURL]http://daufi:daufi123@senck.info:80/mjpeg/videostream.cgi?chn=0[/DLMURL]
http://daufi:daufi123@senck.info:80/mjpeg/videostream.cgi?chn=0
Man sieht aber nur was bei schönem Wetter...

Ich wünsche euch schöne Ostern und viele Ostereier morgen im Regen....


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2017)

Hi Arne,
der link zum stream funzt ned  (zumindest im IE  / Iridium geht aber)


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2017)

Im Chrome geht er auch net 
Oder hat Ihn der Hasi nur gut versteckt?


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Apr. 2017)

Feuerfuchs geht auch nicht.


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2017)

"*503 - Service Not Available*"


----------



## Daufi (15. Apr. 2017)

Hmm, da muss ich mal schauen, bei den meisten ging es eigentlich, nur Apple hatte gemeckert, dass es ne Phishingseite wäre...
Ich kucke...


----------



## Daufi (16. Apr. 2017)

Hab mal die Cam rebooted, bei mir geht´s wieder...
Ansonsten, sieht´s so aus:  




Naja, auf jeden Fall wollte ich nicht bis in den Herbst warten, bis ein paar Mädels bei mir einziehen....

Und es gibt wirklich tolle Onlineshops, bei denen bekommt man alles was ein (angehender) Imker so braucht... Später mal....
Jetzt bin ich knapp 500 Euronen ärmer, habe knapp 3 Beuten(Bienenwohnungen)samt Zubehör, und seit letztem Samstag eben ein sogenanntes Wirtschaftsvolk...
Unsere Schriftführerin kam gleich mit dem Vergleich, ob ich mir denn auch gleich ein Pferd kaufen würde, nur weil ich reiten will...
Ich hab ihr gesagt, dass ich reiten kann...

Nein im Ernst, es sollte sich niemand einfach mal so, ein Bienenvolk zulegen, wenn er nicht jemanden zur Seite stehen hat, der ihm hilft, für Fragen und Notfälle da ist...
Ein Impkerpate halt...
Und er sollte sich vorher informieren, einen Schnupper-, Einsteigerkurs machen...
Es gibt jede Menge Theorie, Wissen, das man haben sollte, immerhin geht es um Lebewesen, die richtig behandelt werden wollen...
Und glaubt mir es macht schon etwas nervös, wenn man so eine Wabe mit ein paar Hundert Bienchen drauf in Händen hält... Hier sind es noch wenige...
   

Vom Lebensmittelrecht und der richtigen Behandlung, Verarbeitung von Honig, Propolis oder Blütenpollen ganz zu schweigen...

Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## Goldfischline (16. Apr. 2017)

Grins so sieht sie bei uns auch aus.da stehen 3 Stöcke im Garten.Der Vermieter ist Imker, und der Nachbar gegenüber auch. Und der Honig ist Klasse.
Respekt, das du unter die Imker gegangen bist


----------



## trampelkraut (16. Apr. 2017)

Er ist ja noch kein Imker, ich würde sagen AZUBI......


----------



## Daufi (16. Apr. 2017)

...aber sags net so laut, nicht dass das meine Mädels hören und jeglichen Respekt vor mir verlieren...


----------



## Erin (18. Apr. 2017)

Tz....Arne, ein bisschen verrückt bist du ja schon, aber das weißt du vermutlich bereits 

Dann drück ich dir mal die Daumen, dass alles gut läuft, deine Bienen sich bei euch wohl fühlen und der Met lecker wird  Halt uns auf dem Laufenden!

Unsere ehemaligen Nachbarn hatten übrigens auch 3 Stöcke und der Honig war absolut fantastisch, den mochte sogar ich, obwohl ich sonst kein Honigfan bin und keine der Bienen hat uns je gestört.


----------



## Daufi (18. Apr. 2017)

Erin, jetzt bin ich aber geschockt...., wie meinst du das denn?
Wenn es nach Alex geht, hab ich(zum Glück) sowieso einen an der Klatsche, bin (dem Verhalten und den Ideen nach) 10 Jahre alt, manchmal 17,
aber anderst will sie mich nicht...

Gestern bin ich von Regine das erste Mal gestochen worden - hat sie aber mit dem Leben bezahlt...
Dafür habe ich ihnen die ganzen Kerle(Drohnen) geklaut und entsorgt...

   

Das muss man übrigens machen, weil die Bienen große Probleme mit den sogenammten Varroamilben haben, die die Bienen und Brut als Parasit befallen, und sich vorzugsweise in der Brut der Bienen vermehren. Und dort vorzugsweise bei der männlichen Brut, eben den Drohnen.

Diese verhalten sich übrigens wie wir Männer im wirklichen Leben, die hocken nach dem Schlüpfen im Stock rum, lassen sich von den Mädels durchfüttern, sammeln sich mit Kumpels an sogenannten Drohnensammelplätzen. 
Dort warten sie auf begattungsbereite Königinnen, und das wars dann...
Nach dem beglücken derselben - übrigens sind das pro Königin so 15-20 Drohnen, die je nach Sichtweise das Vergnügen haben, sterben die Kerle allerdings...

DAS ist der Unterschied zu unserer Menschenwelt, wir können anschliesend wieder....


----------



## jolantha (20. Apr. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Nach dem beglücken derselben - übrigens sind das pro Königin so 15-20 Drohnen, die je nach Sichtweise das Vergnügen haben,* sterben die Kerle allerdings.*.


Wenn ich jetzt schreibe, was ich denke, heißt es wieder, ich sei bösartig


----------



## Daufi (20. Apr. 2017)

Anne, bei mir bestimmt nicht...
Aber überleg mal, da hast Du dich an einen Kerl gewöhnt, vielleicht sogar geheiratet, und mußt Dir jedesmal einen Neuen suchen....
Stress pur...
Dann doch lieber EINEN Mann halten, oder...?


----------



## Daufi (20. Apr. 2017)

...dass Dir das gefällt, war mir ja klar, werte Erin...
...Ergänzung zu oben...  ...oder zwei....

Meine Chefin und ich genießen gerade die Abendsonne....


----------



## Daufi (26. Apr. 2017)

So heute war ich mal mit einem Imkerkollegen am Volk, einen Ableger bilden...
Zur Zeit quillt die Beute aus allen Nähten, weil eben Tausende von Bienen binnen Tagen schlüpfen und beschäftigt sein wollen.
Da aber das Wetter ziemlich mies gibt es auch nicht viel Tracht zu holen, bzw. ist es auch zu kalt. Also wird es zu eng in dem Kasten und das Volk kommt auf die Idee, frische Luft und eine neue Heimat würde ihnen gut tun - und schwärmen... Da das meistens den Verlust des Volkes und auch des Honigertrags bedeutet, gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeit den Schwarmtrieb zu unterdrücken...
Eine ist eben die Ablegerbildung, sprich man nimmt Waben mit Brut samt den darauf sitzenden Bienen aus dem Volk - die Königin darf nicht dabei sein - und setzt sie samt Futter in eine neue Zarge oder sogenannten Ablegerkasten. Dann hat das alte Volk wieder mehr Platz und die Königin kann wieder munter weiterbestiften und die Ammenbienen Brut pflegen.
Das nennt man auch das Volk schröpfen.
In der neuen Behausung merken die Damen relativ schnell, upps unsere Königin ist weg, wir brauchen eine Neue. Die machen sie sich dann selber, sprich füttern einige der vorhandenen max. 3 Tage alten Larven mit Gelee Royale, einzig das macht den Unterschied dass da eine Königin heranreift...
Und jetzt muss ich das ganze Gebilde 5 Wochen in Ruhe lassen, und hoffen dass das mit der Königin gut geht...

     
 
Manchmal sticht auch mal eine.


----------



## laolamia (26. Apr. 2017)

als bei uns in allen nachrichten vom IMKER sterben berichtet wurde und alle sagten es wird nachwuchs gesucht wollte ich auch..... dann kamen da aber ruck zuck 2500 euro zusammen plus risiko im winter alle bienen zu verlieren- regierung hats erstmal verboten


----------



## Erin (26. Apr. 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> ...dass Dir das gefällt, war mir ja klar, werte Erin...
> ...Ergänzung zu oben...  ...oder zwei....
> 
> Meine Chefin und ich genießen gerade die Abendsonne....
> Anhang anzeigen 180737



Nee nee einer dessen Macken man kennt ist schon anstrengend genug... Und dem Tode nah sind Männer ja öfter mal  Von anderen Dingen, die mir dazu noch einfallen sag ich mal lieber nichts und geh mit Anne 

Aber schön beschrieben Arne 

Was macht man mit dem "Ableger" denn? Anbauen? Weitergeben? Höre ich heute zum ersten Mal...

Huch? 2500 ist aber mal ne Hausnummer....


----------



## Daufi (26. Apr. 2017)

Nee mit den 2500 das kann ich nicht bestätigen..., aber mit knapp 800 nach dem 1.Jahr bist du dabei...Bekomnst aber je nach Etat vom DIB 100-120 Euro zurück... Und wenn du das dann weiterrechnest hast Du dein Geld in 2-3 Jahren wieder drin.
Wobei ich mir darüber vorher überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht hatte. Hatte da eher am Umwelt, Notwendigkeit der Bienen gedacht und auch nicht zuletzt wegen der Faszination, wenn man mit so einem Organismus arbeitet...
Klar kann es passieren das einem das Volk nicht über den Winter komnt, aber deshalb- hat man mir gesagt - sollte man wenigstens drei haben...
Und da, Erin komnt der Ableger ins Spiel, der wächst und wird bis zum Winter ein vollwertiges Volk, das dann - wenn alles gut geht- nächstes Jahr so ein Wirtschaftsvolk wie das wird, von dem ich jetzt den Ableger gemacht habe und so im Juni wahrscheinlich noch einen machen kann... Damit kann man dann seine Völker mit der Zeit selbst vermehren, Ableger verkaufen, Königinnen züchten...
Wir sind mal gespannt ob wir bis zum Honig kommen, Alex will Bärenfang und Met machen...
Oder das Volk vorher abhaut und schwärmt.
Auch gibt es diverse Krankheiten, allen voran die Varroamilbe, die unbehandelt ganze Völker so schwächt, dass sie z.B. nicht über den Winter kommen...
Finde es bis jetzt faszinierend, wobei es schon eine Herausforderung ist gleich mit so einem großen Volk zu arbeiten.
Das sollte man normalerweise erst mit entsprechender Erfahrung tun.
Aber normal ist langweilig - so lange sichergestellt ist, dass sich richtig um die Bienen gekümmert wird. Stichwort Imkerpate, Lehrgang, Verein...

So ihr Lieben, ich will ins Bett...


----------



## Erin (27. Apr. 2017)

Klingt auf jeden Fall spannend  Was naschen deine Lieben denn bei euch in der Ecke?


----------



## Daufi (27. Apr. 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Klingt auf jeden Fall spannend  Was naschen deine Lieben denn bei euch in der Ecke?


Ein - laut Alex - nicht gelungener Versuch von Honiggebäck... Mir schmecken sie... Den Tigern nicht... Da hätte ich noch Thunfisch draufmachen müssen...
Und mehr meiner Lieben kommen mir nicht ins Haus....

Heut ist ein schöner Tag!


----------



## Erin (27. Apr. 2017)

Ich meinte deine Mädels   
Honiggebäck gibt's hier nur zu Weihnachten


----------



## Daufi (28. Apr. 2017)

So sehen übrigens - mittlerweile leere - Weiselzellen aus, sprich da wo die Königin drin heranwächst...


----------



## Daufi (1. Mai 2017)

So gestern das erste Mal das komplette Volk allein kontrolliert.
Es muss zur Zeit wegen der weiter oben erwähnten evt. Schwarmlust einmal die Woche alle Waben auf Spielnäpfchen und/oder Weiselzellen überprüft werden.
Und wenn möglich nicht die Königin verloren, zerquetscht oder sonstwie beschädigt werden.
Das heist man zieht nacheinander jedes Rähmchen heraus, schaut bei der Gelegenheit auch nach der Königin, wenn sie denn irgendwo zu sehen sein sollte, kontrolliert ob neue Brut/Stifte da sind.
Findet man Weiselzellen oder Spielnäpfchen, so werden diese entfernt.

Und das ganze umschwirrt von so vielleicht 100 Bienen die mir ans Leder wollen...

So ganz wohl war es mir nicht, und ich hab auch ganz schön geschwitzt.

Übrigens sollte man, wenn man an den Bienen arbeitet, kein Deo, Parfüm verwenden. Das mögen sie nicht so. Wenn man trotz aller Vorsichtsmaßnahmen gestochen wird hat man für das Mal sowieso verloren.
Wenn eine Biene gestochen hat und stirbt, belegt sie einem mit einem Pheromon, das den anderen signalisiert, Störenfried, der muss weg...

Ich bin ohne Stich davongekommen, hatte mich komplett umgezogen, wurde aber den ganzen Mittag von einzelnen Wächterbienen durch den ganzen Garten verfolgt und angegriffen.
Nach einer Dusche waren alle wieder friedlich und auch Alex hat gemeint dass ich jetzt wieder gut rieche...

Und wieder in stillem Gedenken an Silke, Rosa, Susi, Mona, Monika, Willi und einige andere, die die Aktion leider nicht überlebt haben.
Daran hab ich mich noch nicht gewöhnt, aber bei der Menge an Bienen geht es nicht ganz ohne Opfer...


----------



## laolamia (1. Mai 2017)

top 

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2017)

Einfach mal ein paar Bilder vom Durchschauen des Volkes von vorhin...
          


Sogenannte Speckwaben...
  
Der Drohnenrahmen- da reifen die Kerle
  
Detailansichen...
    
Und der Bienendompteur selbst...
  
Das wars auch schon...


----------



## Daufi (16. Mai 2017)

Und gleich noch einen Nachschlag...
Heute morgen ist mein Volk geschwärmt, sprich abgehauen...
Ich hab es dann bei meinem Nachbarn wieder vom Baum gepflückt...
Und hoffe, dass es dableibt...


----------



## Anja W. (16. Mai 2017)

Dabei hat die Truppe es doch so gut bei Dir! Gut, dass Du das gleich gesehen hast. War das nur ein Teil des Volkes oder wollte es geschlossen flüchten?

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Daufi (17. Mai 2017)

Eigentlich einTeil, so die Hälfte...
Gute Anregung, muss ich mal eruieren, woher wer weis dass er mit auszieht...
Und dass es sehr wahrscheinlich die "alte" Königin war, die da ausgeflogen ist...
Das erkennt man an der Entfernung, in der sich der Schwarm das erste Mal niederläßt...
So 10-50m mit der alten Dame - so eine Königin kann ein durchschnittliches Alter von 4 Jahren erreichen - meine ist vom vorigen Jahr.
Morgen schauen wir mal nach, wie es im Wirtschaftsvolk, also das wo geschwärmt ist, aussieht...


----------



## Daufi (24. Juni 2017)

So schon länger nix mehr geschrieben...
Mittlerweile habe ich mal 2 Königinnen erworben, und die in meinem großen (Wirtschafts)Volk und dem vor 5 oder 6 Wochen gebildeten Ableger verteilt.
 
Und wieder Erwarten wurde die eine Dame im Wirtschaftsvolk auch angenommen und stiftet munter vor sich hin...Und nicht zu glauben wir haben tatsächlich unseren ersten (Raps)Honig bekommen...
 
 Immerhin lächerliche 5 kg...
Aber der besagte Ableger ist wohl drohnenbrütig geworden...
D.h. wenn der Bien eine längere Zeit keine Königin hat und sich selbst auch keine nachziehen kann, dann bilden die "normalen" Bienen wieder Geschlechtsorgane aus und fangen an Eier zu legen, zu stiften.Da diese Mädels aber nicht begattet wurden, können sie nur Drohnen, sprich Männer produzieren...
Will keiner...
Und wenn das so ist, nehmen die normalerweise auch keine neue Königin mehr an...
Morgen mal schauen was ich mit denen mache...
Im Moment rennt Ihre Majestät auf dem Waben rum und kriegt nicht richtiges zustande... 
  
Hier übrigens mal der aktuelle Minitümpel mit der Pumpe von meinem Papa...


----------



## Daufi (21. Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
an der Bienenfront gibt es auch wieder Neues, Alexandra hat die Likörproduktion gestartet, was eigentlich heißt, dass ich ständig besoffen bin, weil ich alles probieren muss...
   
Nein ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber wir haben mal 6 verschiedene Kompositionen ausprobiert. Vom Drohnendrunk über das Imkergesöff oder den Weiselschluck ist alles vertreten...
Wen es interessiert kann gerne mal unter www.westerwaldhonig.com ein bißchen stöbern. Ist aber alles noch im Aufbau...
Auch den wirklich ersten eigenen Honig haben wir diese Woche geschleudert.
Es waren bescheidene 14kg, aber der ist richtig lecker!
         
Da ich den Mädels ja jetzt ihre Vörräte geklaut habe, werden sie nach der Varroabehandlung mit Futtersirup eingefüttert, sprich sie bekommen so 12-15 kg, die sie auch relativ flott(hoffe ich) einlagern.
Seit der Sommersonnenwende ist das Bienenjahr auf dem"absteigenden" Ast, und seit ca. 2 Wochen ist quasi Trachtende, d.h. die Bienen finden jetzt hier bei uns keine nennenswerte Mengen an Nektar und Pollen.
Leider blüht auch das Jakobskreuzkraut, das die Mädels auch sammeln, das aber für uns giftig ist.
Ich merke schon, ich könnte endlos weiterschreiben....
Zu guter Letzt, bleibt auch die Weiterbildung und Information nicht auf der Strecke, es wurde ein ganztägiger Honiglehrgang beim Deutschen Imkerbund gemacht, am Montag findet eine Weiterbildung beim Fachzentrum für Bienen und Imkerei in Mayen statt.
So das reicht mal für heute...


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Alexandra hat die Likörproduktion gestartet, was eigentlich heißt, dass ich ständig besoffen bin, weil ich alles probieren muss...



Arne, das ist doch dann der Lohn der Arbeit


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Juli 2017)

Der Bienenvirus hat ihn voll erwicht!  Hoffentlich vergisst er nicht das er auch einen Teich hat.


----------



## Daufi (22. Juli 2017)

Mist, stimmt.. 
Da war doch noch was...
    
Aber keine Angst, der Teich geht nicht unter... Da sind so viele Mädels trinken, wir haben eine Minifrosch und __ Molche Invasion, die __ Libellen schlüpfen teilweise immer noch...


----------



## Daufi (5. Aug. 2017)

So, viel hat sich nicht getan, wir haben endlich mal Etiketten für unseren Honig bestellt(erst mal von der Stange, würden uns aber gerne eigene entwerfen), die kamen gestern.
  
Die Mädels sammeln noch fleißig, aber eigentlich gibt es kaum noch was...Den Klee lieben sie, und Nachbars und unsere Sonnenblumen sind auch gut frequentiert.
Optisch haben wir unseren Lamellenzaun etwas aufgewertet.
  
Als nächstes steht die Varroabehandlung auf dem Plan, dahingehend habe ich mir letzten Montag mal einen Tag bei einer entsprechenden Weiterbildung beim Bieneninstitut im Mayen um die Ohren geschlagen. 
Und dann bekommen alle so 12-16kg Futtersirup für den Winter, die Winterbienenproduktion ist auch schon angelaufen...
  
Über die erzähle ich beim nächsten mal ein bißchen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Aug. 2017)

moin Daufi,
mit Spannung verfolge ich diesen thread.
Ich finde es klasse, dass ihr Euch auch der Imkerei verschrieben habt.
In Gartenforen & Presse lese ich dauernd, dass ganze Bienenstöcke gestohlen werden,
dass die Bienen 'giftiges Zeug' wie 'Jakobskreuzkraut' anfliegen.... usw......
den Honig man dann natürlich nur noch entsorgen kann.
Ist dies die Realität oder achte ich nur vermehrt auf solche 'Berichterstattung'.
Dass wir insgesamt deutlich weniger Bienen haben als noch vor einigen Jahren, DAS ist wohl für jeden deutlich wahrnehmbar.
Die Meldung diese Woche, dass wir über die letzten 30 Jahre einen 80%igen Rückgang der Artenvielfalt zu beklagen haben,
hat mich regelrecht schockiert! Was zum Donner tun wir unserem Planeten an.... leben als hätten wir jede Menge
Ausweichplaneten.....


----------



## Daufi (29. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin ja faul geworden, bzw. lieber draußen im Moment...
Aber am WE soll es ja wieder kalt werden, da werde ich mal wieder etwas mehr schreiben...
Haben auch etwas mehr Zeit für das Homepagedesign aufgewendet.
Leider mußte ich den Schwarm mit dem nicht so optimalen Ableger vereinigen, da mir entweder die Königin abhanden gekommen ist, oder nach 3 Jahren das Zeitliche gesegnet hat. Daher habe ich einfach beide Beuten quasi aufeinandergesetzt.
  
 Damit sich die 2 Völker nicht gleich in die Flügel bekommen, legt man eine Lage feuchtes Papier zwischen die beiden Zargen.
Das fressen die Mädels dann so nach und nach durch und vereinigen sich miteinander - wenn alles gut geht...
Und heute morgen sah es so vor der Beute aus:
  
Bienen sind schon ordentlich!
Und das Wirtschaftsvolk hat eben noch 4 kg Futter bekommen, die sind aber bei dem schönen Wetter sowieso noch unterwegs und sammeln alles, was sich so findet..
Johanniskreuzkraut, indisches __ Springkraut etc.


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2017)

Du meintest bestimmt Jakobskreuzkraut oder?


----------



## Daufi (29. Aug. 2017)

Upps, ich meinte tatsächlich Jakobskreuzkraut... Denke __ Johanniskraut ist nicht so die Bienenspezialität...


----------



## trampelkraut (29. Aug. 2017)

Kannst du den Honig dann überhaupt noch verwenden?


----------



## Daufi (30. Aug. 2017)

Guten Morgen,
nein das nicht.
Das Bienenjahr, also der ungefähre Zeitpunkt an dem die eigentliche Tracht rum ist, also die Bienen nichts nennendwertes mehr finden ist meist so Anfang, Mitte Juli.
Dann wird abgeschleudert, also sprich den Bienen der Honig aus dem/den Honigräumen entnommen. Und direkt danach behandelt man im Normalfall gegen die Varroamilbe. Was aber auch bedeutet dass man entweder Chemikalien/zugelassene Medikamente bzw. vorwiegend organische Säuren(Ameisensäure) ins Volk bzw. die Beute einbringt. Und das lagert sich natürlich auch im Honig, den Waben und somit auch im Wachs ab. Deshalb darf nach der Behandlung auch kein Honig mehr verwendet werden. Den Bienen selber macht das nichts aus und die verschiedenen Behandlungsmethoden sind so dosiert, dass die Wirkstoffe bis zum nächsten Frühjahr wieder rückstandslos abgebaut werden.
Es gibt alkerdings auch Imker, die das ganze nach hinten schieben, un noch Spätrachten mitzunehmen. Die müssen dann natprlich auf solche Dinge wie das Jakobskreuzkraut achten.
Zu dem gibt es auch einen interessanten Artikel: https://www.bienenjournal.de/aktuelles/meldungen/jakobskreuzkraut-im-honig-giftig-oder-nicht/


----------



## Petta (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo Arne...….

was machen eigentlich die Bienen ?


----------



## lollo (20. Juli 2018)

Petta schrieb:


> was machen eigentlich die Bienen ?


Moin,

ich glaube die machen Honig.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juli 2018)

Meine Bienenbäume sind auf jeden Fall gekeimt. http://www.bienenbaum.com/favorite.html


----------



## Daufi (2. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
Schande auf mein Haupt, ewig nicht sehen und hören lassen....

Was gibt es Neues? Meinen Mädels geht es gut, es waren letztes Jahr im Frühling 6 Völker, dann kamen div Schwärme, und dieses Frühjahr habe ich bis jetzt 12 Völker erfolgreich überwintert.
Ich hoffe es überleben alle bis die Saalweide blüht, bzw. es was zu futtern in der freien Natur gibt.
Das heist auch öfters mal nach den Füttervorräten schauen, hat ein Bienenvolk keine Nahrung mehr, kann es innerhalb von Tagen verhungert sein. 
Da wir böse Imker ja den Mädels den Honig klauen - müssen wir ihnen natürlich ein Ersatzfutter zur Verfügung stellen, also wird nach der Sommertracht mit dem Einfüttern begonnen, d.h. jedes Volk bekommt ja nach Größe so 12-15 kg Zucker/Getreidesirup das normalerweise bis ins Frühjahr reicht.

Bedingt duch die warmen Tage jetzt schon im Januar, vor ein paar Tagen waren 17 Grad, sind die Bienen dann natürlich auch schon ganz gewaltig unterwegs.
Da ist nicht mehr viel von Winterruhe, die normalerweise so bis Ende Februar, Anfang März, bis zur Saalweidenblüte geht, zu sehen.
Da war richtig was los... Die Mädels, die dann ja schon seit Oktober, November nur im Stock waren, machen ihren Reinigungsflug und kacken den Nachbarn die Wäsche voll...

Andere holen Wasser am Teich, einige finden auch schon Pollen der __ Hasel, die dieses Jahr schon früh geblüht hat. Die Königin legt schon Eier, es wird munter gebrütet und die ersten "Sommerbienen" schlüpfen.

Übrigens hatten wir bei der Sommerschleuderung/-tracht doch sage und schreibe 140kg Honig von 6 Völkern, dunkel und lecker, wir waren mit der "Ernte" und Schleuderung von morgens um halb 6 bis abends um halb 11 zugange... Und anschliesend tot...

Man kann seinen Honig zum analysieren und zur Honigprämierung einreichen, das haben wir Anfänger auch mal blauäugig gemacht und dann vergessen...

Ich war am 2.11. auf einer Fortbildung zum __ Wespen und __ Hornissen "Berater", und Alexandra ist dann an dem Tag halt mal zur Honigprämierung nach Mayen in die Stadhalle gefahren.
Raus kam eine goldene Kammerpreismünze der Landwirtschaftskammer Rheinland-Pfalz für unsere Sommertracht.
Schee, hat und richtig gefreut, und meine Mädels ganz schön geärgert...

Ach das Bild mit der Leiter, da saß ganz oben ein Bienenschwarm... Der blieb da auch , weil ich von der Leiter fiel...

Sie haben die ganze Arbeit, kriegen das Zeug dann noch geklaut, und wir bekommen eine Auszeichnung... 

So das reicht im Moment mal, ich hänge mal noch ein paar Querbeet Bilder an, und  wer zufällig Honig braucht..., meldet euch mal...
Und falls jemand bei FB oder Instagram ist...                          
https://www.facebook.com/Westerwaelder.Honig/
https://www.instagram.com/westerwaldhonig/


----------



## DbSam (2. Feb. 2020)

Hallo Arne,

schön, Dich mal wieder hier zu sehen.
Hoffentlich alle gesund und munter, trotz Leitersturz ... (btw: Wie geht es der Leiter? )


Daufi schrieb:


> wer zufällig Honig braucht..., meldet euch mal...


Ich, ich, ich ...
War lecker, der Honig von letztens ...  like


LG auch an Alexandra
Carsten


----------



## Daufi (17. März 2022)

Naja 2 Jahre später kann ich ja mal was schreiben 
Carsten, nix Leiter, die ist in der Verbannung...  Nee Glück gehabt, letztes und vorletztes Jahr keine Schwärme gehabt, heuer 15 Völker überwintert, hoffe die entwickeln sich gut weiter und dass es dieses Jahr mal wieder ein gutes Honigjahr gibt. Bei uns hier im WW ist die Frühtracht letztes Jahr komplett ausgefallen...


----------



## DbSam (19. März 2022)

Hallo Arne,

schön, dass Du mal wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchst - oder hattest Du Dich dann letztens komplett in der Leiter verheddert? 
Dann wäre auch Dein langes Fernbleiben halbwegs entschuldbar. 



Daufi schrieb:


> Bei uns hier im WW ist die Frühtracht letztes Jahr komplett ausgefallen...


Dann nehme ich die vom Sommer. 
Muss mich mal wieder auf Deiner Seite umschauen und auf den Bestellknopf drücken.


Bleib gesund und
VG Carsten


----------



## Daufi (19. März 2022)

Kannst ja mal einfach vorbeikommen...

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. März 2022

So gerade mal auf die Couch gefallen, bin die körperliche Arbeit doch nicht so mehr gewohnt...
IBC Tanks holen und abladen, mit dem Hochdruckreiniger saubermachen, und da ich den schon mal in der Hand hatte, ist jetzt nach drei Stunden auch der komplette Hof, Stufen, Terasse etc. wieder sauber... Und Alexandra sauer, die hatte gestern Fenster geputzt... Und ja Carsten, dito bleib ebenfalls gesund...


----------

